
Quantum Computing explained with a hands-on tutorial in 10 mins - Viveckh
https://medium.com/@viveckh/build-a-quantum-circuit-in-10-mins-ft-qiskit-ibms-sdk-for-quantum-programming-75435b99ee9e
======
gus_massa
The article has many errors. Gold is not a superconductor and the explanation
of entanglement is wrong.

